# Video Rendern mit AE CS3



## WiZdooM (27. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich habe ein schwerwiegendes Problem mit AE (das in allen Settings auf Default läuft), dass ich bisher nicht lösen konnte. Ich habe ein recht grosses Videofile, dass ich am Anfang und am Ende "verschönern" soll. Nachdem ich alles so wie geplant composed habe, gehts darum das Video mit einer länge von 59 Minuten herauszurendern. Ich gehe also in die Render-Queue, stelle mir die Qualität/Auflüsung (DVCam) ein, dann den Codec (DivX), dann den Namen und drücke "Render". Jetzt passiert folgendes: Der Ram wird kontinuierlich innerhalb von 2 Minuten bis zur Obergrenze von etwa 3500 Bildern zugepflastert und AE quittiert das ganze mit einer Fehlermeldung, dass kein Bildcache mehr zur Verfügung steht. Problem dabei ist dass da noch 85000 Bilder fehlen. Also hab ich eben nochmal ein paar GByte "Disc Cache" zur Verfügung gestellt, die gekonnt ignoriert werden.

Ich hatte es vor Jahren mal in AE geschafft, daß er nicht alles in den RAM schaufelt sondern einen Teil in den RAM rendert, den gerenderten Teil in die Datei schreibt und den Ram wieder leert. Dann das ganze wieder von vorne, sodass eine Fluktuation der RAM-Belegung zu beobachten war. Ich weiss diese Settings aber nicht mehr, oder war das ein Bug und kein Feature ?

Was ist das Problem, dass AE mir das finale Video immer wieder in den RAM anstatt in die Datei rendert ? Welche Settings brauche ich, damit ich ein 59-Minuten-Video sauber durchrendern kann ? Ich bin schier am verzweifeln 

Gruß

WiZdooM


----------



## chmee (28. November 2007)

Nun, den Tip, den Du suchst, kann ich Dir nicht geben..

Warum schneidest Du Dir nicht nur den Teil raus, den Du bearbeiten möchtest ? Ist auf jeden Fall auch viel weniger Renderzeit..

2. Tip: http://help.adobe.com/de_DE/AfterEf...t=WSF13D6BED-C53B-408a-B2D6-C8B4205D4FB7.html

mfg chmee


----------



## WiZdooM (28. November 2007)

Hmm dahingehend hast du natürlich recht, nur ist vielleicht nicht ganz klar geworden, worauf ich hinauswollte. Wenn ich an ein vorhandenes DV Avi ein Intro und ein Outro hängen muss wird es schwierig das Ganze irgendwie zu unterteilen. Ich kann natürlich Intro und Outro getrennt rendern nur dann habe ich drei Videos statt einem, die ich auch wieder zusammenrendern muss.
Zu deinem Link: Soweit war ich bereits verschiedene Optimierungen zu versuchen. Aber die Lösung des Problems war nicht darunter, zumal AE den Disc-Cache irgendwie zu ignorieren scheint und mir trotzdem alle Bilder in den RAM rendert, selbst wenn ich den DC auf 100GByte erhöhe!


----------



## chmee (28. November 2007)

Für das Zusammensetzen gibt es andere Freeware-Tools wie VirtualDub. Da wird zusammenkopiert, anstatt gerendert.

Hast Du den RAM-Wert mal *gesenkt*, um das Programm einfach früher dazu zu zwingen auf DC zuzugreifen ?


----------



## WiZdooM (29. November 2007)

Ja habe ich ohne Erfolg probiert. Er nimmt immer noch die 4Gbyte RAM und schaufelt alles da rein. Das Disc-Cache Verzeichnis bleibt beim Rendern leer...

Gruß
WiZdooM


----------

